# Considering an all natural birth. HELP!



## lovelyg4m3r

Hey guys, new to the forum :) I am a 19 year old FTM. I am really excited about the birth of my baby and I want to go as natural as I can. I will, of course, have pain killers and stuff ready just in case I really need it, but I want to go without pain killers, no doctor intervention with forceps, and listening to my own body telling me when to push. I only want intervention if I cannot handle it or if something goes wrong (crossing my fingers that it doesn't!) But I am really nervous about this too since I don't have a very high pain tolerance. Who here has had an all natural birth before? Can you share your experiences with me? Thank you!!!:thumbup:


----------



## kuriazuri

I loved my natural birth-it was amazing and so empowering. I feel natural birth is best for mom and baby-if you want to learn a little more I suggest watching the business of being born or just do some reading on the side effects of epidurals on not only you, but your baby as well. I feel that you should explain to your doctor that you do not want medication offered to you, as there is a stage in labor where you begin to doubt yourself, and doubt your body. It's VERY natural and normal, and with some verbal encouragement you will get through it. I've met SO many moms that get offered medication at this sensitive time and not knowing what to do/feeling doubtful-they take it. 

Babies born free of drugs are awake and alert! They are curious about their world and don't have the same struggles with suckling as drugged babies have. (Not saying every baby/mom can breast feed, they just don't have as many latching/sucking problems) also epidurals lead to other interventions very quickly. 

I'm not saying natural birth is easy--it is an endurance test for sure, but I can tell you it is worth it :) Make sure you are reading up on all types of natural pain management like the Bradley method, hypnobirthing and anything else you can get your hands on and just go with what vibes with you! Best of luck!


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

Thank you for such a quick reply! I plan to think of and find things between now and then that will keep me calm while I am there. I have this soothing music I listen to with nature sounds, I am hoping the hospital will let me bring it! I will be giving birth in Sweden and there they don't take your baby away for a bath immediately, they wipe them off and pass them to you and let you bond with them, so I know it'll be worth it! And I will be making sure they let the cord finish pulsating before they cut it too :)


----------



## NHKate

I had an all natural birth. It hurt, of course, but it was bearable. I suggest educating yourself ahead of time so you know what's normal, what to expect. Try to trust your body and your instincts. Unless there is some serious problem (and that's what doctors are for), you CAN do this. Do what feels right to you at the time - that may be walking around, squatting, getting on all fours, relaxing in a warm tub, some combination of these things, or, of course, something different altogether. You may enjoy a massage during labor, or you may not want to be touched. Both normal and okay reactions. If you're giving birth at a hospital, check into what options they have for natural pain control, and equipment for different positions (birthing stools, balls, tubs, etc), and let them know your goal is to have an all natural birth.

Good luck, you can do it!


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

Thanks! I am very confident in myself right now, I know I can do this! :happydance:


----------



## Alyssa Drough

Breathe. Seriously it works. Deep in through your nose and out slowly through your mouth. 

It may get to a point where everything is so intense and you feel like you can't do it anymore. I had this at home and demanded that we get in the car so I could get to hospital and have all the drugs - I completely forgot about the transition part of labour where you're almost fully dilated and feeling this way is completely normal!!! 

Once I got to hospital and was told I was 9cm dilated all thoughts of pain relief went and I was like 'right let's do this!' 

Make sure you tell them clearly that you want immediate skin to skin. In my hospital the midwife didn't even wipe the baby - literally just put her straight on my chest the second she was delivered - and didn't move from there until I let my husband have a cuddle. She wasn't touched by the midwives for at least an hour. She didn't leave our sight for a second and where I was we don't bath them. Just a wipe down with towels and then dressed. My DD didn't have a bath until her cord stump fell off 3/4 days later.


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

Alyssa Drough said:


> Breathe. Seriously it works. Deep in through your nose and out slowly through your mouth.
> 
> It may get to a point where everything is so intense and you feel like you can't do it anymore. I had this at home and demanded that we get in the car so I could get to hospital and have all the drugs - I completely forgot about the transition part of labour where you're almost fully dilated and feeling this way is completely normal!!!
> 
> Once I got to hospital and was told I was 9cm dilated all thoughts of pain relief went and I was like 'right let's do this!'
> 
> Make sure you tell them clearly that you want immediate skin to skin. In my hospital the midwife didn't even wipe the baby - literally just put her straight on my chest the second she was delivered - and didn't move from there until I let my husband have a cuddle. She wasn't touched by the midwives for at least an hour. She didn't leave our sight for a second and where I was we don't bath them. Just a wipe down with towels and then dressed. My DD didn't have a bath until her cord stump fell off 3/4 days later.

Thanks! In Sweden they will wipe the baby off then give them to you immediately and don't even attempt to have anything done for at least an hour, so I am thankful for that! :)


----------



## x Helen x

You'll be fine, stay positive and work on relaxation techniques such as breathing, massage, using relaxing music etc.

I used a bit of gas and air for the last ten minutes or so, but nothing until that point. This time round I would like to completely natural, no gas and air. Yes it's painful, but it's just a case of staying in control and keeping calm. Good luck!


----------



## ClairAye

I don't know if my second would be classed as natural but I had a TENS, warm bath and gas and air (though it didn't help for contractions, it helped me with my breathing in the last hour before she was born). Breathing is key! Just focus on your breathing through the contractions! I still am and was 19 when I had her and was shocked that for a huge part I had no pain relief as I had everything going with my son! I pushed on mostly nothing, just the odd bit of gas and air, which again did nothing, just helped me breathe! My midwife was fantastic though and she didn't listen to me asking for stronger pain relief as she could see that actually I was coping fine by just focusing on my breathing. :flower:


----------



## GeralynB

I am a FTM also and hoping for a natural birth. I am signed up for a Bradley Method class that starts in Sept. I'm hoping if I just stay focused and calm I'll be able to do it


----------



## Bubble Girl

I had a completely drug free birth for my second bub and I found that actually trying to imagine the pain as a good thing helped instead of trying to find things to stop it. I was in labour for 12hrs and I was jumping on the treadmill through out the day as it intensified the contractions and brought them closer together. With my first I focused on heat packs, baths etc to try stop the pain and I think I panicked a bit because obviously it's not going to stop until bubs here or I have an epi so second time around I knew to just go with it. It was so empowering to do it all naturally and I was able to breastfeed this time around to which I definitely contribute my lack of success with my first to out traumatic birth. 27hrs for 1st bub and had epidural after the15hr point which resulted in contractions stoping so needed drugs to start them and eventual vacuum delivery as bub was in distress. Much prefer my second birth and truly believe if I hadn't fought the contractions so much my first birth would have gone better.


----------



## Buggzxxx

I found the transition stage to be the worst, I wouldve gladly done anything to stop the contractions, if theyd have offered a csection... Id of taken it! But once I started to push the contractions didnt hurt very much at all. I cant say it was a pleasant experience but everyone commented on how well I looked afterwards (OH made a comment about 20mins after saying I just didnt look like id just given birth!) 

I think getting past transition is the toughest part, for me anyway. I remember asking the midwife if I was normal because in the pushing stages I wasnt in much pain at all. It hurt to deliver the head but it was bareable. You can do it, but its natural to suddenly feel like you cant take anymore. Breathe through it, I counted in my head to distract myself and before I knew it it was over (very quick labour though).

Good luck!


----------

